# Master Chief Vs. Samus.



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 18, 2007)

So i got to thinking, a long time ago in schoool during lunch. Me and my friends asked, who would win in a one on one fight.  Master Chief.  Or Samus.  Now my personal opinion.  The Chief would win.  He's got better armor and has shields, samus has only built in weapons.  And thats with armor and weapons.Unarmed, and unarmored Chief is faster, unbreakable bones and super strength, when was the lasts time Samus flipped a freakin tank?


----------



## Kitfox (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with ya on MC there. I be a HALO freak! That would  be a good fight hmmm...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, The ALL MIGHTY 117 has defeated a parasite that took out an ancient species that had the galaxy by the balls.  And what has samus killed? Some space pirates (I dont know a whole lot about samus, though i know some stuff about her armor.).  Big deal.  Every time she fights she loses everything she has.  The Chief needs no weapons to be a bad ass.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 18, 2007)

Well...

Technically Samus could just freeze the Chief with her icebeam or a diffusion missile (Guided missles, that "penetrate all armor and shields"). She could cloak, plant mines, fly into him, whatever. She's got quite the arsenel in such a compact suit.

And Master Chief has, um... guns. Lots of guns. And I suppose a well aimed sniper round in the visor could take down Samus just as well. (It happens a lot actually, online multiplayer in "Hunters"). And although Samus's missils are mad to go through anything, maybe those new grenades in Halo 3 that make a shield could do something.

It's an endless struggle, and it's been debated before. I'm going to have to go with Samus, however. Chief couldn't avoid getting frozen solid. Take away Samus's ice beam and diffusion missils, it'd be a lot more evenly matched, though.

And Samus has done lots, storyline wise. She kills pirates, yes, but she's more of a mercenary. She kills off the hunters in the DS game to defend the galaxy from a doomsday weapon, she killed off the metroids themselves, cleansed infested stations and whole worlds, uncovered the secrets of a dead race (getting her suit as the result), and has the brief appearance as a researcher.

I dunno, I'm just more biased to Ms. Aran, as she seems a whole lot more.. human, then Master Chief.


EDIT: dug this pic off of my old HD.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 18, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> Technically Samus could just freeze the Chief with her icebeam or a diffusion missile (Guided missles, that "penetrate all armor and shields"). She could cloak, plant mines, fly into him, whatever. She's got quite the arsenel in such a compact suit.
> 
> *And Master Chief has, um... guns. Lots of guns. *And I suppose a well aimed sniper round in the visor could take down Samus just as well. (It happens a lot actually, online multiplayer in "Hunters"). And although Samus's missils are mad to go through anything, maybe those new grenades in Halo 3 that make a shield could do something.


He has two.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a toss-up. I have no idea.

But I like the MC more.


----------



## Visimar (Jun 18, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> *snip*



You forgot that Samus is able to upgrade her shielding with energy tanks. (How else can a suit take so much abuse without shields?) While the Master Chief has regenerating shields, they won't do much against an aggressive attacker, which is a disadvantage for him. If he can't retreat then his chances of beating Samus are slim. If he is able to fall back effectively then he gets the upper hand on Samus, as she can't regenerate her shielding.

In the end it all depends on what happens. I'm all for rooting for Samus though, as there aren't many heroines who're as badass as she is.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 18, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach the word Brotha!
Samus would totally terminate Master Cheif.(Sorry my fellow Halo fans but 'tis true. Samus has a much more flexable suit[Flexable as in weaponry])


----------



## themocaw (Jun 18, 2007)

Keep in mind also that Samus has much higher mobility than the Master Chief.  Master Chief's jump height is, what, twice his height?  Samus is jumping about three, four times and that's without the Gravity Suit.  In addition, she can move much faster with the speed upgrade, and then there's the Shinespark, and the grappling hook, and the morph ball.  Master Chief MIGHT have a chance for a one-shot kill from an ambush, but in a straight up fight, he's gonna be in deep trouble.

Or you can go with the "Haloid" fan video and just go for awesome instead of in-game abilities. XD


----------



## Project_X (Jun 18, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Keep in mind also that Samus has much higher mobility than the Master Chief.Â Â Master Chief's jump height is, what, twice his height?Â Â Samus is jumping about three, four times and that's without the Gravity Suit.Â Â In addition, she can move much faster with the speed upgrade, and then there's the Shinespark, and the grappling hook, and the morph ball.Â Â Master Chief MIGHT have a chance for a one-shot kill from an ambush, but in a straight up fight, he's gonna be in deep trouble.
> 
> Or you can go with the "Haloid" fan video and just go for awesome instead of in-game abilities. XD



Srewball! XD
I like the Dark and Light Beam.
Espescially when the Dark is overcharged. =D


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate the Master Chief >8( So just for the sake of putting him down, I say Samus. But I think Samus would win anyway even if I was neutral in this situation. Samus can move much faster in morph ball so I doubt MC would be able to get her. She could always just roll up behind him and hit him in the back 8


----------



## Evangeline (Jun 18, 2007)

I, too must go with Samus while MC is awesome in his own right, being a future Marine and all but Samus just has so much more to use against MC then MC has to use against Samus.

# 1 Power Suit

    * 1.1 Varia Suit
    * 1.2 Gravity Suit
    * 1.3 Phazon Suit
    * 1.4 Dark Suit
    * 1.5 Light Suit

# 2 Other Basic Suits

    * 2.1 Fusion Suit
    * 2.2 Zero Suit

# 3 Morph Ball

    * 3.1 Morph Ball Bomb
          o 3.1.1 Power Bomb
    * 3.2 Boost Ball
    * 3.3 Spider Ball
    * 3.4 Spring Ball
    * 3.5 Death Ball/Death Alt
          o 3.5.1 Force Ball
    * 3.6 Other Alternate Forms and Alternate Form Weapons

# 4 Visors

    * 4.1 Combat Visor
    * 4.2 Scan Visor
          o 4.2.1 Hacker Mode
    * 4.3 Thermal Visor
    * 4.4 X-Ray Visor
    * 4.5 Dark Visor
    * 4.6 Echo Visor

# 5 Weapons

    * 5.1 Power Beam
    * 5.2 Long Beam
    * 5.3 Charge Beam
    * 5.4 Spazer Beam and Wide Beam
    * 5.5 Ice Beam
    * 5.6 Wave Beam
    * 5.7 Plasma Beam
    * 5.8 Dark Beam
    * 5.9 Light Beam
    * 5.10 Annihilator Beam
    * 5.11 Hyper Beam and Phazon Beam
    * 5.12 Electro Lob
    * 5.13 Missiles
          o 5.13.1 Seeker Missile Launcher
          o 5.13.2 Super Missiles
          o 5.13.3 Ice Missiles
          o 5.13.4 Diffusion Missiles
          o 5.13.5 Missile Combos
    * 5.14 Power Bomb Combos
    * 5.15 Hunter Weapons

# 6 Expansions

    * 6.1 Energy Tank
    * 6.2 Reserve Tank
    * 6.3 Missile Tank
    * 6.4 Super Missile Tank
    * 6.5 Power Bomb Tank
    * 6.6 Beam Ammo Expansion
    * 6.7 Universal Ammo Expansion

# 7 Movement Systems

    * 7.1 High Jump Boots
    * 7.2 Space Jump
          o 7.2.1 Jump Boots
    * 7.3 Screw Attack
    * 7.4 Speed Booster
          o 7.4.1 Shinespark
          o 7.4.2 Hyper Boost
    * 7.5 Grapple Beam
    * 7.6 Gravity Boost
    * 7.7 Power Grip

And for MC.

Sniper Rifle
Rocket Launcher
Spiker x2
Plasma Grenade
Frag Grenade
Brute Spike Grenade
SMG x2
Plasma Pistol x2
Plasma Rifle x2
Shotgun
Assault Rifle
Battle Rifle
Missile Pod
Spartan Laser
Over Shield
Active Camo
Bubble Shield
Overcharger
Portable Grav lift
Energy Sword
Pistol x2
Needler x2
Covenant Sniper
Carbine
Portable Chaingun


And thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jun 18, 2007)

Watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-mR79GErU


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Samus because of her weapons and also Samus can breathe underwater and move unhindered.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 18, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Samus because of her weapons and also Samus can breathe underwater and move unhindered.



Ah, I completely forgot about water. All Samus would have to do is push the Master Chief into a lake and BOOM!, instant kill.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 18, 2007)

The Chief can siwm.  His suits can change it's density... seriuously, ive read the books.  Now, take away both their armor, and the Chief would win, he went to a far tougher school than Samus.


----------



## Foxstar (Jun 18, 2007)

Utter fanboy crap, did I fall though a webpage redirect and end up in GameFAQ's or something?

OP needs to remember the number #1 rule when you do match ups, you ALLWAYS match up the opposing forces on the same skill level. I've got all the Halo books too and while Master Chief is a bad ass and then some, he's not even close to Samus's level. Samus has had roughly about 20 years and about 10 games to hone her skills.

You take away her suit and you've got Zero Suit Samus who is even faster and just as deadly. Master Chief has never gotten into outright combat without his suit, possably the biggest failing of Bungie and the books yet. We've seen what Samus can do without her suit.

And both Samus AND John (MC) are upgraded humans. Master Chief is basicly a low level cyborg and Samus is a Human/Chozo hybrid. Both of them got just about the same level of training, the major diff is, John's training came from humans, Samus's came from Forerunner like space avians. She also has the biggest leg up on him that SPARTANS are damned good, but aren't 100% unless there's a team of em. Samus can work with others, but she's at her best solo. 

Last, Master Chief's limited by the weapons he can carry at once. Samus's suit, being a super nanotechology state of beyond the art thing can carry enough firepower to split a world in two..but she wouldn't even need it, she could just run really fast and hit John and smash him to a pulp.

Please, next time turn off your fanboy blinders and think about the match up.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 18, 2007)

well....would depend <_< I think Samus would win really, just because..for previous points stated. Samus can go through lava for, depending on how many expansions she has, varying amounts of time. if MC even touched lava he'd be screwed. So I think we know who's tougher in the suits <_< she's beaten space pirates yeah, but she's also killed Kraid and Ridley, who MC could beat most likely, but not without a serious run for his money.

and yeah..ice beam and diffusion missiles. Ouch. MC is fast, but so is Samus with her upgrade, once she gets a running start she moves pretty quickly.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 18, 2007)

Which leads to an interesting sidetracking: Do you think that Guilty Spark had the Chozo Suit in mind when he was advising John 117 to upgrade to a Class 12 Combat Skin? XD


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 19, 2007)

Who cares, all you need is a good Kamehameha to take them both out.  It's over 9000 ya know.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 19, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Who cares, all you need is a good Kamehameha to take them both out.Â Â It's over 9000 ya know.



I see your Saiya-jin Marty Stu and raise you an SDF-1 Macross Cannon.


----------



## Evangeline (Jun 19, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Who cares, all you need is a good Kamehameha to take them both out.  It's over 9000 ya know.




But with that, you have to have some time to charge it up, and by that time  Samus or MC could of pulled off a head shot or something else.




			
				themocaw said:
			
		

> I see your Saiya-jin Marty Stu and raise you an SDF-1 Macross Cannon.



I'll see your SDF-1 Macross Cannon and raise you a Caster Gun.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 19, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your Caster Gun and raise you one alien feline femme fatale named Aisha.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 19, 2007)

I see your whatever and raise it +1. These matchups are annoying, what if MC had stealth and stuck a grenade on samus when she wasn't looking? What if Samus put so much ice around the MC that the ensuing missile's impact was dampened and he was let free instead of killed? What if I blew up their minds with my psychic powers? You can't tell with just a 'what if'. On paper, Samus will win, but there is nothing about the circumstances involved. What if they are in a enclosed area and Samus can't use her uber weapons and is forced to use the weaker ones. What if it is a bulkhead and by the time she sees him she in close combat with him? Details, we need details on the environment and armaments. Without that this is a flamewar of fanboyism.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll see your anything and raise it a...

"Nuclear launch detected" *feminine voice from a speakerbox*

:twisted:


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 19, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I'll see your anything and raise it a...
> 
> "Nuclear launch detected" *feminine voice from a speakerbox*
> 
> :twisted:


I raise the fact that it takes two nukes to kill a Terran building *hides in Bunker with Missile Turrets surrounding it*


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 19, 2007)

I raise the fact that.....I dunno *shrugs* *launches more*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 20, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a Ghost would totally own MC.  Stealth then a lockdown shot to freeze his cyborg-ness.  Then boom headshot with a canister rifle.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jun 20, 2007)

Honestly it would depend on allot of factors. 

It would also depend on the environment... if chief was tossed into Samus's universe in the middle of one of her games/scenarios, you can bet your britches that he would help her first.

Same goes if it were vice versa.

Also it would depends on who's physics you would use. If you used Halo's Chief would have the advantage and Samus would be at a disadvantage, same goes if you tossed Chief into Samus's world.

There would be no true way for them to have an equal grounded fight. Even if you tossed them both into a room naked. Cheif has augmentations beyond just the suit and when it comes to hand to hand combat Spartans are second to none (See Nichole... ie spartan 458 in DoA4). I am not sure what Samus has... but chances are under that suit she is fairly squishy compared to chief.

Also about that whole "Time" thing

When we "First" see cheif in Halo he is in his 30's and has seen more military operations then one man should see in a lifetime. He was originally created to stem human rebellions.. not to fight the covenant. When he and his team first start fighting the covies they are in little more then Shock drop armor... no augmented suit and everything under their own power.

So in many different situations the characters could be pitting against each other... each character could have an advantage. It would all depends on various factors.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 20, 2007)

I say Mr.Game&Watch would wtfpwn both of them, contest over *nodnod*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Elites can stealth, and they have shields.Â Â Im pretty sure his suits is a lot like the Marines from SC And i dont see them getting locked down, ever.Â Â He could just shoot the ghost when he sees the weird sliver of invisibility.(BATTLECRUSIERS, SIEGE TANKS AND GOLIATHS!).  * Notices the nukes lazily flying through the air.* Ah crap this is gonna hurt.*  Burrows in the ground up to his armpits and ups his visors light blocking.*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 20, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh....
Missile Turrets detect invisibles. Hence why I hid in a bunker surrounded by a few.
Science vessels (with Defensive Matrix and Irradiate) could also stand up to Elites (cause you normally have ground or air backup with the vessels.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> pinkuh's long post was here



Finally  someone else that has read the halo books


----------



## themocaw (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess the only thing for me to do now is take all of your things and raise you one Space Runaway Ideon, the most ridiculously powerful mecha ever, which, in the final movie, destroyed the entire universe in one big bang. . .


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive read all of em to, including the Onyx one.  My favortite part was when the Grunt was looking at the Nova Bomb just before it blew up.

"This is the prototype Nova bomb, nine fusion warheads encased in lithium triteride armor.  When detonated it compresses its fusionable material to neutron-star density, boosting the thermonuclear yield a hundredfold.  I am Vice Admiral Danforth Whitcomb, temporarily in command of the UNSC military base Reach.  To the Covenant uglies that might be listening, you have a few seconds to pray to your damned heathen gods.  You all have a nice  day in hell."-Vice Admiral Danforth Whitcomb, Recording attached to the Nova Bomb aboard Covenant Fleet Carrier just before detonation.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I guess the only thing for me to do now is take all of your things and raise you one Space Runaway Ideon, the most ridiculously powerful mecha ever, which, in the final movie, destroyed the entire universe in one big bang. . .




I see your universe ending device and i throw a nova bomb at it.  And then hope to hell my ship survives. *Pushes engines to the max and pray.*


----------



## themocaw (Jun 20, 2007)

My favorite moment in a Halo novel came in Book One, "Fall of Reach," as John-117 is being all insubordinate after the training exercise when he broke the rules to get his entire squad back.

"What are we supposed to do with this guy?"

"Make him squad leader, I guess."


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, this thread did a good thing! It reminded me to go buy the Halo books.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

"That kind of fight left in them after their first jump? A night jump? My God, I only hope the rest of them are like this."


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

I am biased on this opinion, I like the MC and hated the Metroid games I have played. But all in all Samus would whoop him hard.

Versatility, if he does manage to break her suit, she can still whoop without it.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay, I haven't read through the rest of the thread, so bear with me here...

As much of a Halo junkie as I am, I'm gonna have to say Samus would win.  First, she's got more powerful weapons.  The Chief's most powerful weapon is the rocket launcher, which only holds eight shots.  Samus can have up to, what, 250 missiles? ...each of which is about as powerful as one of the SPNKr's rockets; plus her super missiles, and the various beams.

Moving from weapons to hand-to-hand combat, Samus still has the advantage.  The Spartans' MJOLNIR armor weighs about 500-700 lbs.  Samus' armor, IIRC, weighs over a ton (2000 lbs) -- *and she had to be able to lift it with her bare hands before the Chozo gave it to her*.  The Chief might be able to flip a Scorpion tank upright *with* his armor, but Samus could just about throw a Warthog at him *without* hers.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 7, 2007)

Are you serious?

*THEY'D BOTH LOSE*

End of story. 

The only winner here, would be...

Sonic the Hedgehog! OH YEAH!


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 10, 2007)

-RyuShiramoto- said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> *THEY'D BOTH LOSE*
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 10, 2007)

-RyuShiramoto- said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> *THEY'D BOTH LOSE*
> 
> ...



The only thing Sonic has won in years is the honor of being in some of the most shitty canon comics to be spewed forth from a vanilla rated comic book publisher who is still trying to make people forget it's almost X rated pulp roots and the somewhat more laughable honor of being the most porned up anthro animal character in the whole fandom (Along with his friends)

That said, Sonic's been dead for years, we all know Sonic Team strangled him and Tails to death 10 years ago and replaced them with robots.


----------



## Raicoon (Jul 18, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> I, too must go with Samus while MC is awesome in his own right, being a future Marine and all but Samus just has so much more to use against MC then MC has to use against Samus.
> 
> # 1 Power Suit
> 
> ...



dont forget about samus's omega cannon


----------



## Buccura (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, Master Chief has a large Arsenal of Weapons and as shown that he has great physical ability. And of course the fact that he can guide a bomb through space into a starship is no small feat. However, considering the suit that Samus wears, she clearly has the upper hand in this battle.

Still, I think those two should not fight but get together and make beautiful armored babies! Make love not war!


----------



## Balorspike (Jul 18, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, Samus has the upper hand on the Chief when it comes to her ridiculously large arsenal of crazy alien technology. He would probably lose pretty badly, but then Samus would be annihilated by Chief's good friend Hayabusa. guns? armor? who the hell needs that?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

Buccura said:
			
		

> Still, I think those two should not fight but get together and make beautiful armored babies! Make love not war!



While it *would* be interesting, and (while I haven't seen it myself) I'm sure Rule 34 of the Internet applies, it wouldn't happen.  The augmentations performed on the SPARTAN-IIs had some side-effects, and one of those side-effects is a decreased sex drive.  Plus, Samus was infused with Chozo blood in her early childhood, so it's possible that she's sterile.

Not to mention the fact that they're, y'know, in two totally separate universes...


----------



## Balorspike (Jul 18, 2007)

Rule 34 of Samus and MC (aftermath):
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=128


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

Balorspike said:
			
		

> Rule 34 of Samus and MC (aftermath):
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=128



Yeah, seen that.  By itself, though, it doesn't qualify for Rule 34, as it's not *actually* porn.


----------



## Balorspike (Jul 18, 2007)

potato potato, I suppose


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm....I say they're both equally matched. I mean look at it....Fox McCloud lacks the superior strength and technology of Samus and yet he's able to beat her in Super Smash Brothers. So if Fox can do it, so can the Chief...

XD Samus defeated most of her enemies through the use of superior alien technology ,Chozo blood transfusions, and some skill. Master chief, on the other hand, was able to defeat hordes of Covenant and Flood with inferior human tech, some stolen alien weapons, and a lot of skill ( he needed it since the human race was using such inferior weapons ). If Samus were to  be brought down to chief's level in terms of normal, human enhancement and weaponry then the chief would win.


( XD Excuse me if I don't make sense....I was so bored that I just spoke out my mind. Right now Batman's ualaeualaeualaeualae-ing is interfering with my ability to think clearly. )


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Hmm....I say they're both equally matched. I mean look at it....Fox McCloud lacks the superior strength and technology of Samus and yet he's able to beat her in Super Smash Brothers. So if Fox can do it, so can the Chief...



Except that Smash Bros. is very, *very* non-canon; all the characters are either beefed up or nerfed down to more-or-less match the others.



			
				Seratuhl said:
			
		

> XD Samus defeated most of her enemies through the use of superior alien technology ,Chozo blood transfusions, and some skill. Master chief, on the other hand, was able to defeat hordes of Covenant and Flood with inferior human tech, some stolen alien weapons, and a lot of skill ( he needed it since the human race was using such inferior weapons ). If Samus were to  be brought down to chief's level in terms of normal, human enhancement and weaponry then the chief would win.



I will refer you to my post at the top of the page.


----------



## Evangeline (Sep 10, 2007)

And now with Corruption out, you have the *SPOILER* X-ray visor and Nova Beam combo, which could kill in one shot, with the fact that her ship can be used for bombing runs now too. Plus hypermode and the abilities within that *END SPOILER*


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that Master chief would win. All he would have to do is get into melee range and then he could literally tear her suit to peces with his bare hands. Even with active camo this would still be tough, but the Chief is smart and he would find a way to do it. Lol Also, Chief has allies. Lots and lots of little marines to help him out. he could call in reinforcements which could drop in via drop pods and start hammering away at samus's shields untill her suit was depleted and Chief could move in for the Kill. Overall i think the Chief is way more resourceful and badass than people give him credit for. Samus relies on her suit and nothing else, a definate drawback i would say. 

When in doubt call in some marines to act as meatshields.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Spiritmoon said:
			
		

> I think that Master chief would win. All he would have to do is get into melee range and then he could literally tear her suit to peces with his bare hands. Even with active camo this would still be tough, but the Chief is smart and he would find a way to do it. Lol Also, Chief has allies. Lots and lots of little marines to help him out. he could call in reinforcements which could drop in via drop pods and start hammering away at samus's shields untill her suit was depleted and Chief could move in for the Kill. Overall i think the Chief is way more resourceful and badass than people give him credit for. Samus relies on her suit and nothing else, a definate drawback i would say.
> 
> When in doubt call in some marines to act as meatshields.



I dunno.  Ms. Aran seemed to do okay without her suit in Metroid Zero Mission, except for the fact that her only remaining weapon (pellet gun) was useless against Space Pirate armor.  Still, evading a shipload of space pirates using only her skills and a peashooter has to count for something.

Good point re: calling in for ODST backup on the Master Chief, though.  On the other hand: Gunship fire support.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell the chief could even call in pelicans for support or maybe even an orbital strike.

Also i must point out that in melee range Samus only has one actual hand to grab with. Sure she could use the gun as a club i suppose but cmon, that would be the first thing the chief would rip off.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Spiritmoon said:
			
		

> Hell the chief could even call in pelicans for support or maybe even an orbital strike.
> 
> Also i must point out that in melee range Samus only has one actual hand to grab with. Sure she could use the gun as a club i suppose but cmon, that would be the first thing the chief would rip off.



Hmmm.

Scenario 1

*Master Chief calls in Pelican fire support*

*Samus activates gravity suit, flies up, and shoots down the Pelicans.  Or calls her gunship and shoots down the pelicans.  Or uses her gunship to up to the orbital guns and shoots them down.  Or activates morph ball, ducks into a sewer, and runs like hell out of the blast radius*

Scenario 2

*Master Chief charges in to rip of Samus' gun arm*

*Samus goes into Morph Ball mode and starts spamming bombs.  Or activates Gravity Suit and starts firing missiles.  Or activates her boost module and clotheslines him at Mach 1.  Or yoinks the Master Chief's leg with a grapple beam and flings him into a wall.  Or jams the barrel of her gunarm into the Master Chief's visor and fires off a missile.  Or freezebeams the Master Chief and blows him up with missiles*

Don't get me wrong, man, the Master Chief is badass, but he doesn't stand much of a chance in a fight against Samus.  Then again, if you want to argue that, they'd both wind up dead against Xenogears, so what's the point?


----------



## TheGru (Sep 12, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Then again, if you want to argue that, they'd both wind up dead against Xenogears, so what's the point?



YEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!

Someone else who remembers one of the best PS1 games in existence.

ALSO: The argument of MC vs. Samus is pointless on so many levels.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

The point i was trying to make with the whole "ripping her suit up" bit was that he would sneak up on her (somehow, im not saying it would be easy) and at the very least tweak something so it doesnt work right before she could react. 

Morph Ball: as far as im concerned , smaller and easier to squish, and if i remember correctly you can only lay a limited number of bombs at a time and not in very quick succession(unless they changed it in the most recent game and you can now "Spam" them). 
Calling in Pelicans: its a distraction, while shes busy taking them down, the chief is riddling away at her limited and un rechargeable shields, if hes lucky he lands a couple sticky grenades on her 
Lastly: Knowing the Meroid games, Samus would probably have lost all of her friggin equipment in the first place, and her ship would be too damaged to even be of any help! Im mean C'mon! if she's so badass then why cant she EVER keep track of it all?! Thats why i stopped playing them, because i knew it would be the same old scenario just with a few new stupid twists. 
heres how those games ALWAYS work
1. start game with no equipment and slowly search for and find it through a series of stupid trials and puzzles
2. uncover some weird alien/pirate plot to destroy/takeover/assimilate the planet she happens to be on
3. get your gear back and start pounding away at baddies untill you reach the leader/boss/big baddie guy
4. get some new super uber powerful weapon that is waaay too overpowered and makes everything too easy
5. totally pwn the final baddie and save the planet 
6. something happens and the whole cycle starts over in the enivetable sequel


----------



## themocaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Spiritmoon said:
			
		

> I hate Metroid.  Samus Sucks.  Master Chief Forever.


I guess it's your perogative to feel that way.  One could say that the Halo games are nothing more than moving from checkpoint to checkpoint using the same three or four weapons over and over, watch a cutscene, lather rinse repeat.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmm touche. though i must say one last thing. the storyline in Halo is pretty darn good. It may be a "rinse, lather" scenario but the story makes it worth it for me, whereas Metroid does not.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Spiritmoon said:
			
		

> hmmm touche. though i must say one last thing. the storyline in Halo is pretty darn good. It may be a "rinse, lather" scenario but the story makes it worth it for me, whereas Metroid does not.



Fair's fair.  We'll all play the games we love and not worry if the guy next to us loves a different game instead.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 13, 2007)

Indeed, to each his own


----------



## Evangeline (Sep 24, 2007)

Spiritmoon said:
			
		

> The point i was trying to make with the whole "ripping her suit up" bit was that he would sneak up on her (somehow, im not saying it would be easy) and at the very least tweak something so it doesnt work right before she could react.
> 
> Morph Ball: as far as im concerned , smaller and easier to squish, and if i remember correctly you can only lay a limited number of bombs at a time and not in very quick succession(unless they changed it in the most recent game and you can now "Spam" them).
> Calling in Pelicans: its a distraction, while shes busy taking them down, the chief is riddling away at her limited and un rechargeable shields, if hes lucky he lands a couple sticky grenades on her
> ...



Too each their own indeed, but I wanted to take this little post here.

Yes, while most Metroid games do start out with Samus losing a lot of her items or having to collect them, in Corruption, the newest one she didn't lose anything but gained so much more.

The battle between them is a moot point, because there are so many variables within how the battle starts. So to put this on fair grounds and not take away from anyones arsenal.

This fight is between Master Chief and Samus, there's no Covenant/Space Pirate/Federation/USNC Marines to help or hinder each one, and lets say they have all their weapons that each game in their respected series allows them.

And on Hand-To-Hand I think there's no point to that, because in every game so far we have not seen how good Samus is as a fist fighter, she's always had a weapon, either her pistol in Zero Suit, or just her regular beam cannon.


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm. Agreed. 

Like i said i heave not seen the newest Metroid so i have no input on that subjest.


----------



## chronoteeth (Sep 24, 2007)

I Like the masta cuz he's da masta of disastah!


----------



## Ziggy-Cabbit (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, I must disagree. 

MC IS very powerful, but he had to spend three games to take out one alien threat. Samus ends entire species every few games.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 3, 2007)

well personally I think samus would own MC just cause her storyline set her ability's higher than MC's did
Its like comparing Anime ninjas to RL  martial art experts; both are the top of their perspective worlds but ninja own RL martial artists because theyre set apart by fiction

and comparing the games in gameplay value
Metroid- better 1 player cause of puzzle type gameplay and less repetition and point and shoot on the wii
Halo- better multiplayer (it has one)


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't like this debate because the only reason why Master Chief would win a fight is because of the fanbase.

If anyone has ever played Metroid they would know that Samus has a ridiculous amount of health and weapons, while a pat on the back with a butt of a rifle kills Master Chief. There's nothing special about him.


Samus vs. Master Chief with a bunch of UNSC soldiers won't help either. Pats on the back kill them too, so why wouldn't a Powerbomb vaporize them? God dammit I hate this debate because it's too one-sided.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed.  Now Master Chief vs. Gordon Freeman, that would be a fun fight to see.  Can Freeman's gravity gun (not the upgraded one, because that's just cheap) beat Master Chief's energy shield?


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

There we go. I like your way of thinking. 8)


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 3, 2007)

Master Chief would win easily. if he could fight off an entire alien race, destory an evil parasite, and kill an evil robot, then Spartan 117 would win


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 3, 2007)

Frankly, Samus has a vaste amount of abilities, beyond that of Master Chief, who is simply an above average human with a few big guns. Samus has such a wider array of weaponry and techniques that give her a real tactical advantage....


----------



## themocaw (Oct 3, 2007)

Also keep in mind that Samus lives in a world that is so badass that it's considered acceptable practice to shoot doors just to signal them to open. XD


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that Samus lives in a world that is so badass that it's considered acceptable practice to shoot doors just to signal them to open. XD


It really is badass.

"You got a D- in Geometry!? Go to your room!"
"Fine!" *shoots door violently*


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 4, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind that Samus lives in a world that is so badass that it's considered acceptable practice to shoot doors just to signal them to open. XD




That confused me in Prime 3... I mean, this is a maximum security, high level military facility and they let people walk around shooting doors open and shit?  I think they would go "Hmm... That seems kinda dangerous. Maybe we should use door knobs or something."


----------



## themocaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Comrade Newski said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a holdover from the original Metroid.  It's not really supposed to make sense, kinda like how Master Chief reloads his gun every time he opens a door.


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 4, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Comrade Newski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. It's just that if you look at it from a sarcastic cynical perspective, it's quite funny.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Comrade Newski said:
			
		

> I know that. It's just that if you look at it from a sarcastic cynical perspective, it's quite funny.


http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2007/09/05


----------



## Ansuru (Oct 4, 2007)

All consideration of weaponry aside (because honestly, they both have a big enough arsenal to wage both sides of WW3 single-handedly) the only thing MC has over Samus is that he's male, which means insecure prepubescent boys won't feel dirty over playing a heroine instead of a hero, or insist (to their later Great Embarrassment) that Samus is a guy.


And Samus has sex appeal...MC never gets out of his suit! (geez, he must reek to high heaven in there!)


----------



## JihadJunk (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd say Chief.... because I'm a Halo fan.

I just have one BIG bone to pick with him. He can flip tanks and that Elephant on Sandtrap (You have to go to the Forge and place explosives on it... Thanks Intwaid). Then shouldn't his punches and butt strokes send people into orbit?

Besides... Chief is lucky. That's why they chose him for the Spartan program. He wasn't the fastest or the strongest... just the luckiest.


----------



## yak (Oct 8, 2007)

Am i the only one noticing it's always Master chief vs. somebody, and not the other way around?
Who's picking a fight then, huh? Zerg would win, anyway.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 8, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Am i the only one noticing it's always Master chief vs. somebody, and not the other way around?
> Who's picking a fight then, huh? Zerg would win, anyway.



Halo fanbois feeling a bit insecure, I guess.

It's all moot.  Doomguy would kill everyone.  Not sucky Doomguy from Doom 3, or "Reaper" from Doom Movie, but the original Doomguy, the one with the original BFG 9000.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 8, 2007)

ZERG RUSH
kekekekekekeke

And unlike the Flood, the Zerg are tougher than your average balloon.
I wanna see a JC Denton vs. *blank*. 
Cause like, JC is a Nano-augmented Super Agent.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> ZERG RUSH
> kekekekekekeke
> 
> And unlike the Flood, the Zerg are tougher than your average balloon.
> ...



The way I played as JC, it usually turned into a slaughter: stealth augmentations + a Dragontooth Sword.  Ninja Denton scoffs at your heavy armor assault cyborgs.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 8, 2007)

I normally end up with "sneaky-sneaky, hacks computer, hello MACHINEGUN TO THE FACE! Blam! Blam! Blam! *hides in the corner*. Sneaky-sneaky" repeat.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I normally end up with "sneaky-sneaky, hacks computer, hello MACHINEGUN TO THE FACE! Blam! Blam! Blam! *hides in the corner*. Sneaky-sneaky" repeat.


Bah machineguns.  Guns are for wusses.  Real men get up close and personal.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

I do get up and close  Really close.

I sneak around but if I get spotted I just draw area attention. I'll use melee but if I'm pointed out... I draw as much attention in the area that's safe to me, blow the crap out of the people that come, then when it calms down, I start to sneak around again.
I'm sneaky until spotted, then I'm a raging death machine.


----------

